# UFC 65 Results - UFC 65 Results Discussion Thread



## adminmma

*UFC 65 Results*
Hughes Vs. St. Pierre
*UFC 65 Fight Results for UFC 65*

On fight night this thread will be opened for play by plays!

Current fight card:

Matt Hughes Vs. Georges St. Pierre
Tim Sylvia Vs. Jeff Monson
Brandon Vera Vs. Frank Mir
Alessio Sakara Vs. Wilson Gouveia
Nick Diaz Vs. Gleison Tibau
Brad Imes Vs. Antoni Hardonk
James Irvin Vs. Hector Ramirez


----------



## rdlviper

Its going to be a big night! Results will start coming in around 10:00 PM EST, and we will have them posted after each round. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## Wombatsu

*UFC 65 live results.....updated live...*

Coming shortly the updated play by plays from UFC65....

This is going to be huge.....:thumbsup:


----------



## grumpyjenkins

I cant wait for GSP to stomp hughes!


----------



## Steve-d

grumpyjenkins said:


> I cant wait for GSP to stomp hughes!


nor can i!


----------



## Wombatsu

i hope your right i have points and $ riding on it !!!


----------



## T.B.

*Josh Shockman vs. Jake O'Brien*

*Round 1*

The first frame is all O'Brien. Jake scored three takedowns in the round and scored with some ground and pound. Sherdog.com scores it 10-9 for O'Brien. 

*Round 2*

More of the same in the second round. O'Brien scored with several takedowns, followed more standups from referee Steve Mazzagatti. The crowd grew restless and showered the arena with boos as the pace remained slow. Sherdog.com scores the uneventful round 10-9 for O'Brien. 

*Round 3*

Different round, same story. More takedowns from O'Brien followed by ref standups due to lack of action. The three judges score the fight 30-27 for Jake O'Brien.

----------

*James Irvin vs. Hector Ramirez*

*Round 1*

Ramirez charging forward with hard strikes early in the round. Irivn lands some crisp kicks to Ramirez's leg. Ramirez scores a single leg and quickly takes Irvin's back. Irvin escapes. Irvin launches a wild spinning back fist that misses. Both fighters trade punches. Ramirez scores another takedown just as the horn sounds to end the opening stanza.

*Round 2*

Irvin continues to score with the low kicks. Irivn lands a superman punch. Ramirez throws a sloppy looping punch that is countered by an Irvin straight right directly on the button. Irvin finished with a kick to the body and some some elbows to the back of his downed opponent's head. Irvin wins by TKO (Strikes) 2:36 R2.

----------

*Sherman Pendergarst vs. Antoni Hardonk*

*Round 1*

Pendergarst scores a quick takedown. Sherman working hard with lots of punches from Hardonk's guard. The referee restarts the action to standing. Pendergarst is totally gassed out from the ground and pound he executed early in the round. Hardonk scores with a few kicks to the leg. Hardonk lands a straight left then a hard lowkick that end the fight. Hardonk wins via KO at 3:15 of the first.


----------



## grumpyjenkins

hopefully they dont give hughes any breaks like the fight with penn when he said he stuck his fingers in his eye. we looked twenty times in slo mo & he did not stick his fingers in hughes eye. hughes just got a free break from the ufc when he was really almost out!


----------



## T.B.

*Nick Diaz vs. Gleison Tibau*

*Round 1*

Tibau stuffed an early Diaz shot and muscled the fight to the canvas. Tibau working his ground and pound from Diaz's guard. Diaz turtled and Tibau tried to take his back, but Diaz reversed the postion. Tibau then worked for an ompalata and a tight Kimura. with 1:20 left in the frame, Diaz swept and landed some nice ground and pound of his own. First round 10-9 Diaz.

*Round 2*

Tibau pushed Diaz to the cage and worked unsuccessfully for a takedown for about 60 seconds. A visably fatigued Tibau flooped to guard. Diaz moved to knee on belly against the cage and pounded the Brazilian out. Diaz wins via TKO at 2:27 of the second round.


----------



## Wombatsu

here comes the good stuff....


----------



## Bonnar426

Alright Nick!


----------



## Wombatsu

here comes mishima in a mask with a teddy bear !!!!

has fought the best of the best this guy...


----------



## grumpyjenkins

stevenson wins by choke


----------



## T.B.

*Joe Stevenson vs. Dokonjonosuke Mishima

Round 1*

Mishima quickly throws Stevenson to the mat. Stevenson locks up a very tight guillotine but Mishima escapes. Mishima moves to side-control but Stevenson works back to guard. Stevenson locks up another guillotine but this time forces a tap. Stevenson wins via submission at 2:07 in the first round.


----------



## brownpimp88

Stevenson gets a guillatine in the first round. Mishima took him down, Stevenson controlled him from guard. Stevenson is a class act. Mishima got boo'ed, in the interview Stevenson's like cheer this man.


----------



## brownpimp88

I laughed my ass of when during the start Goldberg was going on about top Lightweights and he still mentioned Pulvar. Lol.


----------



## brownpimp88

Mir vs Vera next.


----------



## brownpimp88

Mir looks in pretty good shape.


----------



## brownpimp88

Minor boos for Vera, big cheers for Mir. Mir looks a bit scared.


----------



## T.B.

Scared - NO. Ready...YES.


----------



## grumpyjenkins

wow vera ko's mir


----------



## brownpimp88

One minish tko. A few seconds striking, Few big knees, GNP to a finish. WOW!


----------



## brownpimp88

Mir is bloodied up. Vera hit three big knees. In the start his was controlling the stand up. Vera didn't call anybody out suprisingly.


----------



## brownpimp88

Hughes locker room shown praying, St.Pierres locker shown, recieves some boos.


----------



## grumpyjenkins

sounded like cheers to me


----------



## brownpimp88

Were getting some hype for 66. Sakara's fight is next.


----------



## brownpimp88

grumpyjenkins said:


> sounded like cheers to me


Not for GSP. He got some boos. I am watching through a stream though, so excuse me if I am wrong. I have 80% audio.


----------



## grumpyjenkins

GO Sakara!


----------



## brownpimp88

There calling McFedries a bigger Robbie Lawler, but that could just be Goldberg hype. On a side note, no Joe Rogan, but we got Randy Couture.


----------



## Fletcher

I can't believe so many people want a gsp win tonight


----------



## T.B.

Frankie...what were you thinking? :dunno: 

Trading with a striker like Vera. :thumbsdown:

Sorry once again WL2FU, but your boy got DOMINATED.


----------



## grumpyjenkins

Fletcher said:


> I can't believe so many people want a gsp win tonight


hopefully they dont give hughes any breaks like the fight with penn when he said he stuck his fingers in his eye. we looked twenty times in slo mo & he did not stick his fingers in hughes eye. hughes just got a free break from the ufc when he was really almost out!


----------



## americanfighter

Fletcher said:


> I can't believe so many people want a gsp win tonight


me too I hope gsp gets stomed by matt.


----------



## brownpimp88

Yamasaki has been the ref for the last three fights now.


----------



## americanfighter

good to see him back I thought he was switching to pride


----------



## T.B.

Yeah...outta NOWHERE a *TON* of people jumped on the GSP bandwagon here, like 3-4 days ago. Now it's just ridiculous.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## TheSuplexor

yay daddy joe


----------



## brownpimp88

They strike like crazy! Knees from Sakara, punches all over.


----------



## Fletcher

I respect them both but hughes has accomplished so much, if he is cocky he deserves to be,

I want to see a good fight but I don't believe gsp has what it takes to topple the best


----------



## JawShattera

"Yeah...outta NOWHERE a TON of people jumped on the GSP bandwagon here, like 3-4 days ago. Now it's just ridiculous."


i sure did after he dissed canada, only natural for canadians like me to cheer on gsp


----------



## grumpyjenkins

great first round traded alot of blows sakara is a little better on the feet. really landing bombs! sakara taps... looks fixed!


----------



## brownpimp88

Mcfedreries Wins! Wtf Sakara Just Dropped!


----------



## Coldblue

the sole reason i want gsp to win is so hughes has to relinquish his belt, and he finally has to ditch that goddamn smug attitude of his.


----------



## brownpimp88

Wtf was that. They show slo mo, Sakara didn't even get hit and he just fell.


----------



## grumpyjenkins

Fixed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnar426

Poor Frank! 

By the way WouldLuv2, I won the Bet and now its time to pay up!


----------



## brownpimp88

Good fight, standup war, back and forth, Sakara had some nice knees, goob boxing. The last "finishing" punch didn't even land. Wtf.


----------



## Wombatsu

that was wierd Sakara dropped to the ground and lost TKO.


----------



## mastersrhythm

Where is it streaming from ???????


----------



## Fletcher

JawShattera said:


> "Yeah...outta NOWHERE a TON of people jumped on the GSP bandwagon here, like 3-4 days ago. Now it's just ridiculous."
> 
> 
> i sure did after he dissed canada, only natural for canadians like me to cheer on gsp



this canadian farm boy wants hughes to beat gsp silly


----------



## brownpimp88

grumpyjenkins said:


> Fixed!!!!!!!!!!


I think so. Wtf. Way to ruin a good fight.


----------



## Bonnar426

Coldblue said:


> the sole reason i want gsp to win is so hughes has to relinquish his belt, and he finally has to ditch that goddamn smug attitude of his.


Exactly! Even though I made these bets I'd be happier to see that arrogrant grin of Matt Hughes replaced with a look of disbelief!


----------



## esv

grumpyjenkins said:


> wow vera ko's mir


woohoo vera won, i bet all my points on him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grumpyjenkins

definately somethin up, maybe he bet on himself to lose, also here in Michigan we want GSP all the way!


----------



## brownpimp88

First three fights were solid. Vera proved he is good. So far we have got hype Forrest/Jardine, Arlovski/Cruz and Bisping Schafer for 66, but the main hype has been for Liddell Ortiz


----------



## AtomDanger

WTF was with Alessio? He just fell over.


----------



## mastersrhythm

brownpimp88 said:


> Not for GSP. He got some boos. I am watching through a stream though, so excuse me if I am wrong. I have 80% audio.


Sorry, I needed to include the quote. 

Where is this streaming from ????


----------



## Wombatsu

there was some real good standup in that fight. Sakara was winning the strikes and looked like knocking him out, then bang he takes a shot and falls down and its over.....very strange.

This UFC is going way to quick....


----------



## brownpimp88

They are showing Irvin vs Remerez


----------



## brownpimp88

Wombatsu said:


> there was some real good standup in that fight. Sakara was winning the strikes and looked like knocking him out, then bang he takes a shot and falls down and its over.....very strange.
> 
> This UFC is going way to quick....


The "finishing" punch didn't even land. Very fishy.


----------



## AtomDanger

Wombatsu said:


> there was some real good standup in that fight. Sakara was winning the strikes and looked like knocking him out, then bang he takes a shot and falls down and its over.....very strange.
> 
> This UFC is going way to quick....



that was retarted. He was doing amazing then just falls long after he got punched. WTF


----------



## Fletcher

Bonnar426 said:


> Exactly! Even though I made these bets I'd be happier to see that arrogrant grin of Matt Hughes replaced with a look of disbelief!


it's called champion, he has walked the walk and deserves to say and act how he wants, you can't fault the guy for that,

gsp blows smoke all the time and what has he done


----------



## AtomDanger

brownpimp88 said:


> The "finishing" punch didn't even land. Very fishy.



Very very fishy, a bunch of people over at my house are calling a thrown fight lol


----------



## brownpimp88

They are saying that Ramirez and Irvin are "friends" and they are comparing it to Smith/Sell fight.


----------



## brownpimp88

Sakara did get hit with a few big bombs before he "got knocked out" so maybe the fatigue ****ed him over. I don't know, the last punch clearly missed.


----------



## brownpimp88

boos for Ramirez. Cheers for Irvin.


----------



## brownpimp88

Yamasaki is the ref again. Wtf man, where's Big John? lol


----------



## brownpimp88

I gotta grab some grub, be back in like 2 mins.


----------



## JawShattera

Sakara didnt get knocked out. he tapped out. after the guy kncoked him down he got hit with a bunch of body shots so he tapped out.


----------



## brownpimp88

They are trading leg kicks, They clinch.


----------



## Bonnar426

Fletcher said:


> it's called champion, he has walked the walk and deserves to say and act how he wants, you can't fault the guy for that,
> 
> gsp blows smoke all the time and what has he done


Well gee, let me think! He only kicked almost every welterweights ass in the UFC! Where have you been?:cheeky4:


----------



## JawShattera

brownpimp are talking about sylvia vs. monson?


----------



## brownpimp88

JawShattera said:


> Sakara didnt get knocked out. he tapped out. after the guy kncoked him down he got hit with a bunch of body shots so he tapped out.


I understand that, but how did he just fall, thats the ****ed up part. I have said that it might be due to fatigue. 


Irvin is trying to throw kicks, but he split twice and Ramirez has been winning the round.


----------



## Coldblue

Fletcher said:


> it's called champion, he has walked the walk and deserves to say and act how he wants, you can't fault the guy for that,
> 
> gsp blows smoke all the time and what has he done


without trying to start an argument, i think it's possible to be a an extremely successful champ and still be humble, or at least act somewhat respectful. hughes acts like such a **** that sometimes i think he gives the term 'champ' a negative connotation, at least in regards to him.


----------



## Fletcher

Bonnar426 said:


> Well gee, let me think! He only kicked almost every welterweights ass in the UFC! Where have you been?:cheeky4:


I'm totally in the dark man I can't believe I was stupid enough to speak about gsp without knowing he has won and defended a title.:cheeky4:


----------



## brownpimp88

Basically the fight has been striking, Irvin gets taken down, striking, Irvin gets taken down. Ramirez gets a takedown at the end of the round. I say 10-9 Ramirez.


----------



## JawShattera

I hope monson pulls off the upset


----------



## Fletcher

Coldblue said:


> without starting an argument, i think it's possible to be a an extremely successful champ and still be humble, or at least act somewhat respectful. hughes acts like such a **** that sometimes i think he gives the term 'champ' a bad connotation, at least in regards to him.


I'm not trying to defend his actions, just his choice to act in that manner he is the champion he is the best

gsp is not,


----------



## brownpimp88

Irvin gets a huge Punch and then celebrates, then relizes its not over and finishes. Ramirez was winning. Irvin get the KO/TKO.


----------



## JawShattera

sylvia vs. monson pretty quick now


----------



## brownpimp88

Sylvia vs Monson next, im pumped for this one.


----------



## djhillbilly

I like GSP and Matt, but I think GSP is STILL not there mentally against Hughes. The look in his eyes seems like he's rattled and not quite sure of himself, no matter what he says. He's kicked everyone else's ass, but with Hughes, its different.


----------



## brownpimp88

Sylvia gets boo'ed as Jesus Walks hits, Monson got decent cheers.


----------



## HowWePlay_77

Go Monson! Pull Off Tha Upset!


----------



## Fletcher

djhillbilly said:


> I like GSP and Matt, but I think GSP is STILL not there mentally against Hughes. The look in his eyes seems like he's rattled and not quite sure of himself, no matter what he says. He's kicked everyone else's ass, but with Hughes, its different.


I agree completely with hughes you just never know and even when you think he is in too deep he pulls it off, hughes will win, gsp will have his time but it isn't now


----------



## lynchmobster

if i wass 20 again i fight any of them np to old now i wish they had this wene i wass growing up in my 20s


----------



## JawShattera

jeff monson looking nervous as he enters the cage, apparently


----------



## JawShattera

round 1 should kick off any second now


----------



## brownpimp88

Fights coming up! Both men in ring. Sylvia getting boo'ed. Lmao. We haven't seen many fighters/celebs or no Dana either. Damn.


----------



## brownpimp88

Sylvia looks pretty pissed. I think it's because the fans are boo'ing. Finally we got a different Ref.


----------



## brownpimp88

shoot and sprawl.


----------



## brownpimp88

Sylvia's on him now, after a sprawl.


----------



## brownpimp88

They get stood up.


----------



## JawShattera

haha sylvia better prove hismelf if he wants some of that cheer. hes gonna get mad and open up a takedown....hopefully


----------



## brownpimp88

Sylvia's sprawling, then feeding jabs.


----------



## brownpimp88

monson chants, jeff hit a punch lol.


----------



## lynchmobster

hows the fight going is the big guy wining


----------



## brownpimp88

sylvia closes the round with a missed head kick, monson doing good on feet, incredible sprawling from sylvia.


----------



## Coldblue

brownpimp88 said:


> sylvia closes the round with a missed head kick, monson doing good on feet, incredible sprawling from sylvia.


i'm surprised the fight's made it past the first round.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbunnell

Would love to see Monson win, but I am guessing that he is knocked out by now.


----------



## rbunnell

Would love to see Monson win, but I am guessing that he is knocked out by now.


----------



## Twiggsy

Who did you give round 1 to?


----------



## rbunnell

Wow, Monson made it through the first.


----------



## JawShattera

haha classic!


----------



## HowWePlay_77

Monson needs to fake tha shoot, then when Sylvia sprawls his face will lower and Monson needs to expode up with an uppercut!

I don't know...I'm juss runnin' my mouth cuz I can't stand Sylvia and he's doing well.


----------



## brownpimp88

Been the same fight. Sylvia lands combo/jab, Monson gets sprawled, Monson hits an odd punch.. Nothing to good. First round Eddie Bravo gave 10-9 to sylvia I had it the other way.


----------



## brownpimp88

I'd give it Sylvia, Eddie Bravo gives to Sylvia, Tim is hitting more punches, Monson getting a tad frusteratede.


----------



## brownpimp88

Monson Gets A Early Third Round Takedown!


----------



## brownpimp88

Monson Gets A Early Third Round Takedown!


----------



## brownpimp88

Monson gets some GNP, Sylvias doing good from the guard.


----------



## Twiggsy

Any of them looked winded yet?


----------



## badboymike

*sylvia and hughes all the way*

Gotta give my support for Sylvia and Hughes since they the best and also because they train here in Davenport, Iowa my hometown. You go guys!


----------



## brownpimp88

Monson Has Side Control


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

I thought their camp was in Betterndorf.


----------



## gavinwren

*Silvia is in huge trouble.......*

Round 3 got the action up........easily won by Monson.


----------



## ararec

Can Anyone give update on Sylvia vs Monson ???


----------



## badboymike

*bettendorf/davenport*

Bettendorf and Davenport are side by side..yeah technically Bettendorf is where the gym is but if you see it shows sylvia fighting out of davenport..but whatever lol. Sucks Im not able to watch it on ppv will just have to download whole fight in couple hours off easynews.com


----------



## gavinwren

*Monson Silvia*

Silvia came back last 30 seconds of round. Monson is cut pretty badly below the eye. Monson won round 3


----------



## brownpimp88

Monson went for a Guil, Sylvia rolls gets out, Sylvia hits an elbow, Monson is cut under the eye, they stand up, Sylvia hits two huge knees at the end, Round Ends, Sylvia almost got the KO. Me and Eddie give it 10-9 Monson.


----------



## lynchmobster

well sylvia so tall and monson like 5.9 i can see why sylvia miss the kick lol


----------



## brownpimp88

Slyvia sprawls Monson and rolls into Side control, Sylvia is being a blanket atm.


----------



## brownpimp88

Sylvia gets half guarded, Monson comes out backdoor, Sylvia went for a Kimura at one point, Monson on ground, Monson losses his mouthpiece.


----------



## brownpimp88

Sylvia goes for a triangle, Monson gets out.


----------



## Coldblue

brownpimp88 said:


> Slyvia sprawls Monson and rolls into Side control, Sylvia is being a blanket atm.


thanks for the frequent updates!


----------



## rbunnell

They are still going at it?


----------



## tasteestuff

Coldblue said:


> without trying to start an argument, i think it's possible to be a an extremely successful champ and still be humble, or at least act somewhat respectful. hughes acts like such a **** that sometimes i think he gives the term 'champ' a negative connotation, at least in regards to him.


Hmmmm.. ex. FEDOR!!. Great guy. One of the best MMA fighter EVER. Never disrespecful and never sounding cocky. That is why he is so LOVED.. Nothing like Hughes.


----------



## Wombatsu

Syvia by decision wins....regains belt.


----------



## badboymike

*update on sylvia fight*

anyone got update on sylvia fight..havent heard anything for few minutes


----------



## Team Punishment

eh the sylvia fight was pretty bad. Congrats to him


----------



## badboymike

*sorry*

must have posted at same time..thanks for update


----------



## HerculeS

Has Sylvia been crushed yet???


----------



## badboymike

*north hollywood huh*

hmm north hollywood..cool i used to live in tujunga back in 88-92 went to verdugo...now back here in hometown of miletich fighting in davenport/bettendorf iowa.


----------



## brownpimp88

I lost access to the site sorry bout that. 

Sylvia won 50-45, 49-46, 49-46, I saw it as 48-47, Eddie Bravo 49-46. Last round was complete bore fest. Nothin happened. Sylvia showed heart in the fight. We saw Barnett, Mike Bibby, Chuck Liddell and Vera. Sylvia got on the stick and said he was "gonna knock his ass out" to vera, vera hopped in and they embraced. Monson looked tried. I say it was a 8/10 fight. It will get criticzed it was a solid performance. 

GSP and Hughes are entering, hopefully I the site stays alive for me so I can give u guys the result.


----------



## brownpimp88

My internets going slow so I will have to jam everything into one post unlike I was doing before. I want to add that round 5 was so boring in Sylvia Monson, that Big John actually stopped them and told them to fight. Hughes and St. Pierre both look pumped.


----------



## oscar morales

Good i can't wait for some reason i was not able to get the fight so i want to know who is going to win the Hughes and GSP fight. Keep us posted.


brownpimp88 said:


> I lost access to the site sorry bout that.
> 
> Sylvia won 50-45, 49-46, 49-46, I saw it as 48-47, Eddie Bravo 49-46. Last round was complete bore fest. Nothin happened. Sylvia showed heart in the fight. We saw Barnett, Mike Bibby, Chuck Liddell and Vera. Sylvia got on the stick and said he was "gonna knock his ass out" to vera, vera hopped in and they embraced. Monson looked tried. I say it was a 8/10 fight. It will get criticzed it was a solid performance.
> 
> GSP and Hughes are entering, hopefully I the site stays alive for me so I can give u guys the result.


----------



## dutch sauce

thanks for the updates guys


----------



## badboymike

*updates*

yeah thanks alot for your info...btw i will be getting the fight from easynews within next couple hours for those of you who cant watch it like myself and i will post it on my site same name as my name here


----------



## Fletcher

thanks a lot for all the updates


----------



## brownpimp88

GSP gets some boos from the same people that have been booing all night. I saw a few Canandian Flags. Hughes is getting more cheers then GSP, but its not as much as I expected.

Deep USA chants. Leg kicks from GSP. Hughes slips a bit. They stand and strike. St Pierre getting the better. GSP chants. GSP throwing huge kicks. Hughes gets kicked in the nuts......TWICE! Hughes crawls to his corner.


----------



## RStyler

nut kicks?? did they give him time??


----------



## Bryanp75

1st Round still?


----------



## brownpimp88

They strike a bit more. GSP grabs a leg kick takes him DOWN. GNP from Georges. Matt gets up. GSP stuffs a takedown. Some more striking. Super Man PUNCH! Hughes goes down! GNP but the round is over. 10 - 9 georges, from me and eddie bravo.


----------



## brownpimp88

Hughes did get time to answer the question.

Round two starts. They strike. St Pierre kicks. Hughes trips from a leg kick. He's back up. They strike. ST. PIERRE HEADS KICKS!!! GNP!!!! NEW CHAMPION!!!!!!


----------



## dutch sauce

lol nice that s funny shit.. hell im canadian and nut kicks usually arent part of our tactics lol


----------



## Iggy

unbelievable .. i hope gsp wins


----------



## Fletcher

Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre: The fight begins with the fighters feeling each other out as the crowd chants "USA, USA." George hurt Hughes with a punch, but Hughes recovered quickly. After St. Pierre missed with a spinning back fist, they two give each other a high-five. St. Pierre landing good stiff left jabs. St. Pierre lands a kick to the groin, and Matt was given time to recover. As the fight is restarted, St. Pierre lands another low blow. They touch gloves as the fight was restarted. St. Pierre is controling the action. As Hughes threw a leg kick, St. Pierre takes the champ to the ground. Hughes got back to his feet. St. Pierre fends off a Hughes takedown. The round ends with St. Pierre knocking Hughes down. Hughes saved by the bell. MMAWeekly scored the round 10-8 St. Pierre.

Round two, St. Pierre continues to land that left jab and leg kicks. St. Pierre is picking him apart. George St. Pierre drops Matt Hughes with a high kick and jumped in for the kill. The referee stops the bout. George St. Pierre is the new UFC Welterweight Champion.


----------



## busa_tom

gnp rocks!


----------



## brownpimp88

NEW CHAMPION! HUGE HEADKICK! EVERYONES GOING CRAZY, RD 2 Knockout 1 min or in.


----------



## Surfer_0x1

Oh my god, Yesssssssss...he not only beat him but he ko'd that SOB....and I just saw it on the sports new that he won...breaking news. Would this fight be shown on the internet or something? Please anymone let me know how can see the highlight...


----------



## adminmma

YEA, GO GSP.... sick a new CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownpimp88

Nut kicks were unintential. Hughes expected a lew kick and ducked, He then ate one to the head.


----------



## togabroker2

brownpimp88 said:


> Hughes did get time to answer the question.
> 
> Round two starts. They strike. St Pierre kicks. Hughes trips from a leg kick. He's back up. They strike. ST. PIERRE HEADS KICKS!!! GNP!!!! NEW CHAMPION!!!!!!


Thats it ? GSP won ?


----------



## Fletcher

not the way I wanted to see the fight go, if the guy can fight why the low blows


----------



## brownpimp88

I am not lieing. I swear to god man, I've been reporting all night. Check shitgod if you like.


----------



## randy1301

has the fight started yet????


----------



## remixman775

george monsoon got stomped by tim sylvia


----------



## mandydiva

wooooohooooooo! Georges!!!!!!!!!ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolanne19

Wow that is crazy--I guess when you talk shit you get what is coming!!


----------



## badboymike

*new champ*

Well getting kicked in the nuts twice probally didnt help the fight...might have changed it up a bit..who knows. Well I still gotta give my boy Hughes props for being a badass..you still a champ to me man.


----------



## oscar morales

Congrats to the Nut Kicking Winner!!!! LOL LMAO


----------



## brownpimp88

I am running on stream here but I heard something about GSP "Montreal! You gotta be kidding me!" SO I am GUESSING his first defence will be in montreal.


----------



## Ricky6

GSP won!!!!! 

Thats ****ing Awesome!!!!


----------



## theregime555

does anyone know who won the hughes gsp fight?


----------



## tholling

where do I need to go to find the results of the hughes/ st pierre fight?


----------



## SIEGE420

when is the GSP hughes fight


----------



## Maniac

heart goes out to Frank Mir probly wont see him in the octagon again after that good work Vera sorry Frank. told u sylvia would win good luck to Hughes and GSP


----------



## bwi

Hughes Lost?????


----------



## stu0411

Unfuknbeleivable!!!!! GSP is the man....seems like such a modest dude as well, congrats to him


----------



## MasterProp

*Suck!*

Man, that sucks! I was rooting for Hughes, though I seem to be one of the only ones. Weak, man, weak. Ah, well, at least it'll be a sweet rematch... :dunno:


----------



## SIEGE420

how did he win?


----------



## HowWePlay_77

Who0o0o! GSP! Great performance! 

Now...just like any other high profile fight, tha excuses will come pouring down. 

Example: tha low blows


----------



## Bscoop09

Video?


----------



## HowWePlay_77

Who0o0o! GSP! Great performance! 

Now...just like any other high profile fight, tha excuses will come pouring down. 

Example: tha low blows


----------



## brownpimp88

Don't even say that he is the nut kicking champion. They were both unintentinal. Hughes had time to recover. He was getting picked apart the whole fight. GSP was the better fighter period. No mental games, no excuses.


----------



## T.B.

SIEGE420 said:


> when is the GSP hughes fight


It's over.

GSP = Your New UFC Welterweight Champion


----------



## EUGENE4PRES

GSP ****ing rapes


----------



## torzan

Wether you like him or not no one should loss a title fight after being kicked in the nut's


----------



## adminmma

TREY B. said:


> It's over.
> 
> GSP = Your New UFC Welterweight Champion



Im pretty pumped! Wasnt much of a hughes fan and besides, GSP = Canuck


----------



## mikebrown

I think Hughes is the best, but GSP does not look to bad either


----------



## Tony-O65

GSP is a great fighter and we knew he would do it. Props too hughes on takin the junk shots


----------



## RStyler

Whooo GSP!!


----------



## tholling

what about the sylvia fight?


----------



## tholling

what about the sylvia fight?


----------



## Fletcher

2 shots to the nuts and it's called unintentional one shot is unintentional. brutal way to become the champ I would be ashamed if I was gsp


----------



## mandydiva

Fletcher said:


> 2 shots to the nuts and it's called unintentional one shot is unintentional. brutal way to become the champ I would be ashamed if I was gsp


quit being a sore loser......


----------



## Wombatsu

GSp is the man - too aggressive for hughes and too precise with the strikes.....KO of hughes...Go GSP !!!

Sylvia won decision over Monson, Monson tried but could get inside the reach too often.


----------



## brownpimp88

Fletcher said:


> 2 shots to the nuts and it's called unintentional one shot is unintentional. brutal way to become the champ I would be ashamed if I was gsp


Shut up before you see the fight man, don't take this moment away from GSP.


----------



## Surfer_0x1

Fletcher said:


> 2 shots to the nuts and it's called unintentional one shot is unintentional. brutal way to become the champ I would be ashamed if I was gsp


Shut the F*ck up you retard, he was given all the time in the world to recover. He was getting raped even before the accidental. Hughes probably wanted to get kicked in the nuts anyways, so some idiot fans can make excuses for him, because he knows GSP is too much for him, even on the first fight.


----------



## Fletcher

Fletcher said:


> 2 shots to the nuts and it's called unintentional one shot is unintentional. brutal way to become the champ I would be ashamed if I was gsp


whats next from the wwe I mean ufc, your corner attempts to throw in the towel but tosses in the bell instead knocking out liddell and ortiz becomes the champ can't wait


----------



## milesmeow

I can't wait to see a video of the fight. I was hoping that GSP's speed and agility would give him the advantage.


----------



## djhillbilly

I couldn't imagine even taking one shot to the nads by GSP, that had to have something to do with the loss~ come on!!!


----------



## hughesSucks

HELL YEA!! GSP~!! finally a canadian champion take you're ass to the farm you fu k in bi t ch a s s farm boy!


----------



## Wombatsu

Also, Hardonk beat Prendergast with a chopping leg kick.


----------



## luisdalpont

what is the deal with the sylvia fight


----------



## Mathias420

HEEEEEEELLLLLLLL YEAH GSP!! GSP!! GSP!!
Good stuff st-pierre, ill be in MTL for the title defence!!!


----------



## abe_froman

GSP's win should fuel some controversy and make for a much anticipated rubber match. When is Grace going to return to the octagon??


----------



## Flatliners01

mandydiva said:


> quit being a sore loser......


I agree. People take this $hit way too seriously. He lost. Suck it up & move on.


----------



## mandydiva

Fletcher said:


> whats next from the wwe I mean ufc, your corner attempts to throw in the towel but tosses in the bell instead knocking out liddell and ortiz becomes the champ can't wait


go cry and get it over with, please


----------



## Wombatsu

Monson only one the 3rd round, Tim dominated the rest of the fight. Tims sprawl was very good. Very nearly got choked out at one point but that was the only chance he had. Tim used the reach to dominate with strikes. Monson tried but couldnt pull it off.


----------



## afroman23

Fletcher said:


> 2 shots to the nuts and it's called unintentional one shot is unintentional. brutal way to become the champ I would be ashamed if I was gsp


 to all the clowns getting emotional :
1) watch the fight before u say anything


----------



## Fletcher

brownpimp88 said:


> Shut up before you see the fight man, don't take this moment away from GSP.


I saw the fight, I'm not saying gsp isn't a good fighter I'm saying it's no way to win

I'm not making excuses I'm stating the facts gsp bagged him not one time but 2 yes 2 times

if it was the other way around what would you all be screaming, you have ripped hughes for being a cocky champ but gsp gets called dirty and boo hoo


----------



## hughesfan78

does anyone have a video?


----------



## Mack1

Fletcher said:


> 2 shots to the nuts and it's called unintentional one shot is unintentional. brutal way to become the champ I would be ashamed if I was gsp



If you saw the fight, you would know how they were unintentional - It's not like GSP just strolled up to him and planted a kick directly in his stones... 

GSP deserved to win - He was the better fighter on the night. 

I actually thought Hughes would walk it but was surprised at GSP's dominance.

Looking forward to a possible rematch further down the line...


----------



## russian

you must have bet on hughs


----------



## Fletcher

just tune into wwe raw same thing


----------



## JawShattera

gsp tools hughes badly. go gsp you repped canada


----------



## dgreen1069

That was a very good showing by GSP. It's a shame Matt makes himself look like such an ass on TV.....he'd probably have a lot less haters. The guy is a badass, but his bloated head TV personality is too annoying to watch. Congrats to GSP....just an awesome showing!


----------



## melo

badboymike said:


> yeah thanks alot for your info...btw i will be getting the fight from easynews within next couple hours for those of you who cant watch it like myself and i will post it on my site same name as my name here


So, you'll have video of the fight on your website? what is the address?


----------



## russian

I saw the fight, I'm not saying gsp isn't a good fighter I'm saying it's no way to win

I'm not making excuses I'm stating the facts gsp bagged him not one time but 2 yes 2 times

if it was the other way around what would you all be screaming, you have ripped hughes for being a cocky champ but gsp gets called dirty and boo hoo




you must have bet on hughs


----------



## mandydiva

Fletcher said:


> just tune into wwe raw same thing


seriously, go cry about it or play with yourself for a bit.....you're full of drama


----------



## mandydiva

russian said:


> I saw the fight, I'm not saying gsp isn't a good fighter I'm saying it's no way to win
> 
> I'm not making excuses I'm stating the facts gsp bagged him not one time but 2 yes 2 times
> 
> if it was the other way around what would you all be screaming, you have ripped hughes for being a cocky champ but gsp gets called dirty and boo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must have bet on hughs


no matter what, whether matt won or lost, he's still an ass, nothing is going to change that.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Nicely done GSP.

Way to win me some points.


----------



## HowWePlay_77

...as I said earlier in this thread, let tha excuses pour down from the low blows. 

I mean seriously, Hughes can't handle an explosive fighter like GSP. So many people favored GSP for this fight and I don't think its just because he's a more likable person, but Hughes had his handsful in the first match when GSP wasn't even mentally strong, tonight GSP was ready to be champion.


----------



## hurrakane212

*Glad gsp won*

Glad GSP won, it's time for a new champ~Nathan


----------



## Fletcher

Mack1 said:


> If you saw the fight, you would know how they were unintentional - It's not like GSP just strolled up to him and planted a kick directly in his stones...
> 
> GSP deserved to win - He was the better fighter on the night.
> 
> I actually thought Hughes would walk it but was surprised at GSP's dominance.
> 
> Looking forward to a possible rematch further down the line...


for the record I did not bet on the fight, I'm a ufc fan not a hughes fan, I do like hughes because he is a brawler and a tough guy, I would say the same thing about any fight

how much time would you need to recover from 2 shots to the nuts against the best in the world

think about what your saying,

if I'm frustrated it's because of the storylines being created in these fights you want to believe it's real but after this you have to believe it's meant to create a rematch and more money


----------



## swits

I really hope GSP comes out victorious. He really does deserve it. R they fighting yet?


----------



## Flatliners01

Fletcher said:


> I saw the fight, I'm not saying gsp isn't a good fighter I'm saying it's no way to win
> 
> I'm not making excuses I'm stating the facts gsp bagged him not one time but 2 yes 2 times
> 
> if it was the other way around what would you all be screaming, you have ripped hughes for being a cocky champ but gsp gets called dirty and boo hoo


If Hughes would have won that way I wouldn't have given a $hit either way. I'm not making any money off the fight so I really don't care. Just speaking for myself here.


----------



## jobbernowl

Man, i need to watch this

thanks for the updates!


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

Wow, not once but twice flooring hughes. Was awesome, definetly the future of the 170 division


----------



## mih-xtc

is there any anouncement on who GSP wants his first defense against??? i think diego sanchez is the best bet


----------



## swits

Are huges and GSP fighting yet?


----------



## lkkj

Is there a link to a video of the GSP fight yet?


----------



## Flatliners01

Just for the record it's not like these guys go in the ring Free Ballin. They do wear some protection so it's not the same effect as me kicking someone here in the nutz with my timbaland boots on.


----------



## gleicha

i think hes gotta fight serra now


----------



## m12barritta

dude the fight has been over for over a half hour now please read some posts before you post


----------



## m12barritta

yes serra should be next


----------



## Fletcher

Flatliners01 said:


> Just for the record it's not like these guys go in the ring Free Ballin. They do wear some protection so it's not the same effect as me kicking someone here in the nutz with my timbaland boots on.


true enough 

and for the record I would take 2 shots from gsp over one from you anyday, lol


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

true true, it was more the psychology behind the ball kicking incidents that set up that shin 2 face round house.
(SFS)


----------



## abbie

*can anyone briefly describe the outcome of Vera vs. Mir Fight?*

I was watching the Pacquiao vs. Morales Fight.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

maybe hughs vs gsp III next


----------



## mih-xtc

serra! I think diego sanchez would be a better match. I'd rather watch a hughes, GSP rematch before serra. As far as hughes goes, i see he only has two fights left before he retires. A re-match with GSP and a tiebreaker with bj penn which hughes probably doesnt want but i bet bj does!

I think with outstanding conditioning bj could be the best. nobody is better then him on the ground. Although bj could never even get to that point with GSP because of his outstanding sprawls


----------



## custer

gsp's next fight in montreal>>>
I can't believe he freakin ko'd hughes!
Matt didn't look like himself tonight.


----------



## Fletcher

1qaz2wsx said:


> maybe hughs vs gsp III next


yeah that would be great maybe hughes will agree to fight blindfolded to save himself from anymore shots to the nads lol,


----------



## Fletcher

mih-xtc said:


> serra! I think diego sanchez would be a better match. I'd rather watch a hughes, GSP rematch before serra. As far as hughes goes, i see he only has two fights left before he retires. A re-match with GSP and a tiebreaker with bj penn which hughes probably doesnt want but i bet bj does!
> 
> I think with outstanding conditioning bj could be the best. nobody is better then him on the ground. Although bj could never even get to that point with GSP because of his outstanding sprawls


yeah a rematch has to be first, gsp is the future of the category but I want to see him win without any questions


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

to bad he tried to block that low round house and woke up on the mat 2 seconds later, lol sweet shin music


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

pac man won


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

*talk about being able to set up your next move...*

did anyone else catch the way gsp set up that sweep that put hughes on his harse... that was so fluid


----------



## abbie

pacquiao won by the 3rd round (KO). Knocked down morales twice on the 3rd. Knocked down once on the 2nd as well. it was a mismatch. a must see.


----------



## dahabs

Hey just want to say thanks for all the updates, almost as good as a watching the fight less all the annoying hype! I do look forward to seeing it, will the video be posted here or at least a link to it? Thanks again for the play by play or kick by punch as it was.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

hughs vs gsp III, hughs will be all about ground game, even though gsp has the best ground defense in the biz...


----------



## Ultrashock

Speakin of Sanchez, there's a small ad on the UFC website showing him fighting Riggs at the fight night on the 13th.

As for hughes gsp fight...I had a feeling it might go that way as I did last month with the silva fight which ****ed up my whole night. I was going for hughes but knew he wasnt going to walk through GSP by any means. There will definatly be a rematch. I had a feeling that Matt sounded way too confident in his stand up game (not a smart move) in his interviews. As for the nut checks...i dont think that would really play much of a factor being that it would just, personally, piss me off and motivate me further. Congrats to GSP, matt will def. be back.


----------



## 1qaz2wsx

the nut checks accidently played a huge part in setting up that shin to face. subconcious hand block


----------



## grumpyjenkins

GSP dominated hughes from start to finish & will again! ha lets hear hughes be cocky now.


----------



## torzan

:thumbsdown: Very nice once again we have a mental giant online, with some real insight into MMA. Try not showing your age and mental capacity next time.


----------



## jordan23

*??*

who won the fights tonight?


----------



## jjtonari

gsp is gonna get stomped


----------



## jjtonari

brandon vera, frank mir ? who won?


----------



## jjtonari

jjtonari said:


> brandon vera, frank mir ? who won the fight


----------



## shnayo

*gsp or hughes who won*

??? who


----------



## haggerd1979

*So Hughes, How Does It Feel To Get Beat By A French Canadian?*

NOT ONLY DID YOU GET BEAT BY A CANADIAN, BUT A FRENCH CANADIAN... YOU SAID YOU COULD BEAT GEORGES BECAUSE HE WAS FRENCH. :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## santi781

*"RUSH" to the nuts*

i only wish GSP could of landed a few more crotch shots before DECAPITATING that cocky sob...

when Matt won over Bj i wasent impressed by Matt's performance either...

Bj pwned him the first two rounds... but bj gassed... and that was Matt's only way out...

GSP knew this... tonight we saw what BJ would have done if he were in better shape.

GSP will KO Sera and Stop Sanchez's win streak... Matt will go for the tie breaker with BJ and hopefully BJ will be better prepared and KO Matt...

then...

GSP Penn rematch... 



(and Vera will go on to be the new HW Champ!!)


cheers GSP!!! You are the Bret Hart of MMA!!!


----------



## maxxb0y

hats off to gsp... nut shot or not.... he is the champ... makes a 3rd fight very interesting.... maxx


----------



## The Art Of War

I think GSP will win a rematch...


----------



## Judoyourass

GSP did a damn good job he took control of Hughes and i dont think hughes will win rematch. GSP will become a even better champ. and Michael Bisping will face Eric Schafer at UFC 66..... Great more waiting


----------



## JasonC

Matt Hughes thinks he is great, when he really is a little above average. He should have lost vs. Trigg part 2. Lost vs. BJ, has his legacy beat GSP part 1, and beats a injured Penn in their second fight. He should have never beat Newton in their first meet, but the ref though Hughes was awake after he droped and Newton hit his head. Who else has he beat honestly? A old Gracie? Joe Riggs? He was honestly given a title fight vs. Newton after coming off a loss to Hallman who has then went on to lose every fight. This guy was the champion for years because that weight class was dead for years. Now that they have real talent there he will never win back his belt. GSP is the best Welterweight in the world, BJ really would stand no chance now too.


----------



## Tango87

GSP is the true champion! Vera whooped some ass and I knew he would! Next is Sylvia for him too! Sylvia is gonna get murdered by Vera! Sylvia has got to be the worst champion I have ever seen perform. His fights suck and he never puts on a show. Maybe Militech is teaching him to run away from fights so he can keep his belt. The shit is whack he really needs to get owned.... Anyways I went 2 for three on my main matches. How abou that fight between hector ramirez and the other guy! What a great boxing match! It was awesome!


----------



## Okilian

*Video!!!*

If anyone has video of the gsp fight, or knows where to get link PLEASE post it!


----------



## Tomy

you really dont have a clue mate


----------



## abbie

*vera vs. mir ... Vera won! but how?*

Must see footage No audio, but what the hell, it's free. I take no credit for it (not my upload). This was posted on a different thread.


----------



## Tomy

maybe people will take notice of vera now


----------



## Touesnard

Besides the whole main event, the highlight of the night was the knock-down, walk-away, turn-around, brutal kick to the ribs. What an ending.


----------



## abbie

Vera vs. Mir. visit link (not my link so I take no credit for it). speaks for itself.
Click here


----------



## bj5151

GSP should have had a point tooken away and then dq


----------



## kalaripayut

*Hughes vs St-Pierre*

UFC 65
Is anyone knows who won??? Thanx


----------



## RearNekid

bj5151 said:


> GSP should have had a point tooken away and then dq


Of course, you know he gets a warning first, which Big John gave him. GSP is a black belt in Karate , he knows where those kicks are going unlike Hughes, who practically fell over trying to kick GSP. This fight was decided when some one convinced Hughes he could do stand up, and I don't mean comedy, which is what his performance turned out to be.


----------



## Laurie

Your an ass, Hughes is an American and we kick ass!


----------



## Therainnman

russian said:


> I saw the fight, I'm not saying gsp isn't a good fighter I'm saying it's no way to win
> 
> I'm not making excuses I'm stating the facts gsp bagged him not one time but 2 yes 2 times
> 
> if it was the other way around what would you all be screaming, you have ripped hughes for being a cocky champ but gsp gets called dirty and boo hoo


GSP kick slap him on the inner thigh, that hurts like crazy and kills the muscle in the leg....the reaction that hughes had was one of panic, trying to get some time to recuperate, when you fight your balls always go into your lower ventral cavities and with a cup you almost feel nothing (to the balls, although you feel the cup hitting you) of direct hits, Hughes was a bad actor but the referee stopped by respect for the late champion...Hughes new he was in trouble and was in a panic... we all saw that!!


----------



## Therainnman

RearNekid said:


> Of course, you know he gets a warning first, which Big John gave him. GSP is a black belt in Karate , he knows where those kicks are going unlike Hughes, who practically fell over trying to kick GSP. This fight was decided when some one convinced Hughes he could do stand up, and I don't mean comedy, which is what his performance turned out to be.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## torzan

Laurie said:


> Your an ass, Hughes is an American and we kick ass!


100%:thumbsup: If you have ever had the experiane your self then one understands that there is no such thing as a full recovery from one let loan twice being tagged like that.
most of these gsp fans seem to be of the12-21 year old age group and not very bright
Please ignore the typos


----------



## scrambles

*gsp i new you would beat his ass*

gsp i new you would beat his ass


----------



## sycboi

when Matt won over Bj i wasent impressed by Matt's performance either...

Bj pwned him the first two rounds... but bj gassed... and that was Matt's only way out...

BJ seperated his ribs on a takedown, you cant fight if you can't breath.


----------



## haggerd1979

Here Comes The Infamous All American Excuses


----------



## ruban

GSP vs Hughes


Friggin' sweet


----------



## Stapler

should have lost Hughes vs. Trigg 2?

Were we watching the same fight? Trigg nailed him in the nuts and noticed the ref didnt see it and took advantage of that which is cheap and Matt Hughes still came back with a brilliant slam then shortly after finishing him off..i dont care how much you dislike Hughes, he did deserve that win.

Now, at UFC 65..different story, sure there were a few nut kickers but Georges would have won anyways. I'm more of a Matt Hughes fan but im not gonna make excuses for him, props to Georges St. Pierre for an excellent performance. Hopefully they meet again for the final time, it will be interesting indeed.


----------



## SilvasJustSick

*GSP dominates hughes...*

gsp completely dominated the fight. even when hughes got in close he couldnt control gsp even thought he is very strong. A Brazilian and now Canadian have taken American belts.. Are they gonna stop watching now?? no im jk but thats for the fans that were chanting USA during the fight... looks like the ones chanting GSP knew it was goin down


----------



## Haplo 913

Laurie said:


> Your an ass, Hughes is an American and we kick ass!


Arogance will get you know where... and it certainly won't win Hughes back his belt.


----------



## 10e

*Congrats to GSP*

Without delving into character analyses that others have in this thread, I can honestly say that was an excellent performance by "Rush".

I am disappointed that people are so focused on those two unintentional groin strikes. Realistically, as has been said before Hughes could have had twenty minutes or twenty hours to recover, so if he wasn't ready to fight he should have waited. St. Pierre even started kicking with his right leg to avoid this occurring again, so it's my belief that this was not intentional, nor used as a "tool" to win the fight.

Talking about the fight, he was beaten by a faster, equally powerful, and more focused fighter.

I like both Hughes and St. Pierre. Both come from a working class background and have used their prodigious physical talents and hard work to gain success. Both have fought through adversity to get where they are.

My only negative thing to say about Matt Hughes, is that next time they fight, maybe he shouldn't concentrate on smiling at St. Pierre so much after St. Pierre gives him a good shot. Jason "Mayhem" Miller did the same thing and ended up with a kick to the face. Really, it seems to further motivate St. Pierre. 

Hughes is a future hall-of-famer and legend in UFC. St. Pierre is now the "next one". I am sure barring complacency, he will successfully defend his title with authority and equal Hughes in his run of title defences.

There will be a rubber match between the two, and I strongly believe that St. Pierre will triumph over Hughes again. Maybe not in the same way, but ultimately, he worked so hard to get where he is, and I think he won't forget how hard it was to get there anytime soon.

Next one is Liddell vs. Ortiz. I'm pre-rooting for Liddell.

Cheers,

10e


----------



## babalu97

Who really cares what nationality the title holders are? As long as they put in a good performance and clearly won...it shouldn't matter where they are from. Sheesh, talk about petty.


----------



## ramcalgaryr

ever notice how americans say it should not matter where the champs are from when they are from somewhere outside the US but when the champs are americans it is USA USA.....here is to the beginning of a new era where the best guys are also the champs and we get great fights...now if someone worthy of the heavyweight title was given a shot a the title


----------

